# What happened to Steve's Bait & Tackle?



## just me (May 15, 2005)

My friend told me that Steve's Bait & Tackle in Nunica was closed. So, last week I drove through there on my way home from Muskegon and, sure enough...empty.
Too bad as I thought they had a nice store there. Bummer:sad:


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Yes, it was a great store. Best selection around for big lake stuff. He shut it down before last christmas.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

They had some nice clearance stuff before they closed down. 

I heard it was just kind of a "fun thing" to do and a tax write off for a relative, but that was just the rumor around the area.


----------

